# A couple from Algonquin.



## pjaye (May 6, 2016)

...


----------



## baturn (May 6, 2016)

Nice set! The 2nd for me.


----------



## pjaye (May 6, 2016)

Thanks Brian. That one scared the crap out of me. Didn't know she was there. Was too busy keeping my distance from the one crossing the road when she moved behind me.


----------



## jcdeboever (May 6, 2016)

Nice set. Are the moose dangerous?

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## pjaye (May 6, 2016)

jcdeboever said:


> Nice set. Are the moose dangerous?
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk



Thank you! 
Only if they charge you, or you hit them with your car.  I'm not as close as it looks although I was a little to close to one without knowing it. I just watch their ears. if they lay flat, I'm too close. If they start pawing the ground, I'm too close. I just keep a safe distance. I was keeping my car between me and the moose crossing the road. When I pulled over, he was on the other side of the road, wasn't expecting him to cross. Unfortunately, the tourists up there are idiots and will think nothing of getting too close or even better, trying to put their toddler on the moose's back for a picture. yes, that really happened.


----------



## Wildcats160 (May 6, 2016)

I like these shots.  I've always wanted to visit Algonquin.  My in-laws are in Bobcaygeon and I keep saying I'm going to check out Algonquin while visiting one of these times.


----------



## pjaye (May 6, 2016)

Thank you! Algonquin is gorgeous. I try to go twice a month. If you go, let me know, I'll let you know where the fox are.


----------



## dannylightning (May 6, 2016)

nice..


----------



## tirediron (May 6, 2016)

Love the fox shot... looks like she's smiling right at the camera.  The meese are neat too; they're one animal to keep on the far end of a LONG lens!


----------



## zombiesniper (May 6, 2016)

Awesome shots!


----------



## MSnowy (May 6, 2016)

Real nice set!


----------



## DarkShadow (May 6, 2016)

Nice set.


----------



## dxqcanada (May 6, 2016)

Yup, some of the tourists are more dangerous than the Moose ... sometimes they suddenly stop in the middle of the highway (the road that goes through Algonquin is highway 60) ... or, as Barb mentioned, want to get real close to get selfies ... even when there are younglings and parent Moose in the same area.

Barb, where were you with the Fox ?


----------



## pjaye (May 6, 2016)

tirediron said:


> Love the fox shot... looks like she's smiling right at the camera.  The meese are neat too; they're one animal to keep on the far end of a LONG lens!


I could not get her to back up enough to get a better shot. This was taken with my 40mm lens. She just wanted to be close to me. 



zombiesniper said:


> Awesome shots!



Quite the compliment coming from you! Thank you. 



MSnowy said:


> Real nice set!


And quite the compliment coming from you too! Thank you very much.


----------



## pjaye (May 6, 2016)

dxqcanada said:


> Yup, some of the tourists are more dangerous than the Moose ... sometimes they suddenly stop in the middle of the highway (the road that goes through Algonquin is highway 60) ... or, as Barb mentioned, want to get real close to get selfies ... even when there are younglings and parent Moose in the same area.
> 
> Barb, where were you with the Fox ?



People stop in the middle of the road ALL THE TIME! Drive me absolutely nuts. We've reported moose jams so seriously dangerous that the rangers have gone to break it up. People sometimes have no common sense. Again, I am not as close as it looks and when I saw the moose behind me, I moved. 
The fox are on Arrowhon. I was off the road in the woods with her. Dad comes to see me all the time. This was my last visit with him. He poses very nicely. Mom is usually with the babies or hunting right now so is pretty scarce. I was really surprised to see her and even more delighted to spend some time with her.


----------



## pjaye (May 6, 2016)

DarkShadow said:


> Nice set.



Thank you!


----------



## dxqcanada (May 6, 2016)

That last one is really good.
My wife and I always go up to to the top of Mizzy Lake trail and we generally see stuff along the road ... not foxes ... but we have encountered wolves.


----------



## pjaye (May 6, 2016)

I have absolutely NO luck on Mizzy. I've hiked it one and a half times (long story) and go to the rail bed area all the time. Have never seen anything along that trail. 

There's a secret to getting the foxes to come out. Next you head up, let me know. 

I've seen a wolf once. Didn't get a picture. 
That last picture of the papa fox is getting printed big. I already have two of him on my wall. I love that little guy.


----------



## ZombiesniperJr (May 7, 2016)

Nice shots i really like that fox shot have yet to see one yet plan to try and find one this summer


----------



## pjaye (May 11, 2016)

ZombiesniperJr said:


> Nice shots i really like that fox shot have yet to see one yet plan to try and find one this summer



If you guys head to Algonquin, let me know.


----------



## ZombiesniperJr (May 11, 2016)

Thank you  we will


----------



## ZombiesniperJr (May 11, 2016)

it seems you get quite close to those fox are they friendly with people


----------



## b_twill (May 11, 2016)

Very nice!  We were going to try and visit there this spring but couldn't coordinate everyones time off schedule.  Maybe next year!
Tourists and wildlife are the same everywhere.  Want to know where a critter is?  Look for the traffic jam!


----------



## BlackSheep (Aug 21, 2016)

Nice shot of the male fox, simplybarb.

The local camping outfitters at Algonquin just posted this PSA and related article on facebook that reminded me of this thread, so I thought I would add it here as a heads-up to Algonquin visitors to watch out for foxes on the road:

From Algonquin Outfitters:
_Have you noticed it too this summer? While driving across Algonquin Park earlier this year I noticed a curious thing. I spotted a fox sitting on the white line on the edge of Highway 60 in Algonquin Park, as I slowed and passed he just looked at me with curiosity. I even gave him a little toot of my horn as I passed and he just sat there. 

A little further on I noticed a "Moose Jam" (a bunch of people stopped on the side of the highway looking at wildlife) but this time it wasn't a moose it was a pair of foxes. 

Near the end of my drive across Algonquin Park another fox crossed the road in front of me and I had to slow to allow him time to cross. 

In all the year's I've traveled highway #60 in Algonquin Park I don't think I've ever seen 4 foxes so unconcerned about being near the highway. 

The article by __Ontario Parks__ at the link below may shed some light on this concerning behavior. ~ Randy 
Don’t feed the foxes – Parks Blog_

_

_


----------

